# Hornhechte auf Fehmarn fangen



## majumaju (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo Petrijünger,
bin ab Samstag für zwei Wochen auf Fehmarn.
Wie sieht es zur Zeit mit den Hornhechten aus, sind welche da und was ist die beste Tageszeit zum fangen.
Geht auch was auf Platte.


----------



## mefofux (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hornhechte auf Fehmarn fangen*

Die horni`s sind voll da! Morgens, mittags, abends, alle Köder und Tiefen, man kann sie nicht verfehlen!
Gruß und Petri
Mefofux


----------



## großdorsch 1 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hornhechte auf Fehmarn fangen*

Hi,
bist du aus der heilbronner ecke?
ich habe in den letzten jahren überall gut hornis gefangen. wichtig war eigentlich nur halbwegs ruhige see und am besten sonnenschein. hab dann meistens mit nem schwimmenden spiro und fischfetzen gefischt. wenn da so nen 30-50gr spiro dran hast,dann kommst du meistens an den fisch. auch wenn sie mal wieder bissel weiter vom strand weg bleiben.
platte dürften jetzt eigentlich noch richtig gut gehen,genauso wie dorsch.
wenn du eine sichere ecke für platte suchst,wo du auch mal ohne schweres brandungsgeschirr fangen kannst,ist der sund und die ecke neben der ostmole puttgarden zu empfehlen.


----------



## majumaju (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hornhechte auf Fehmarn fangen*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bist du aus der heilbronner ecke?
> ich habe in den letzten jahren überall gut hornis gefangen. wichtig war eigentlich nur halbwegs ruhige see und am besten sonnenschein. hab dann meistens mit nem schwimmenden spiro und fischfetzen gefischt. wenn da so nen 30-50gr spiro dran hast,dann kommst du meistens an den fisch. auch wenn sie mal wieder bissel weiter vom strand weg bleiben.
> platte dürften jetzt eigentlich noch richtig gut gehen,genauso wie dorsch.
> wenn du eine sichere ecke für platte suchst,wo du auch mal ohne schweres brandungsgeschirr fangen kannst,ist der sund und die ecke neben der ostmole puttgarden zu empfehlen.



Alles klar und Danke

Gruß aus der Pfalz


----------



## majumaju (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hornhechte auf Fehmarn fangen*



mefofux schrieb:


> Die horni`s sind voll da! Morgens, mittags, abends, alle Köder und Tiefen, man kann sie nicht verfehlen!
> Gruß und Petri
> Mefofux



O.K. werde mein Glück versuchen

Gruß aus der Pfalz

Udo


----------



## Fischnix (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hornhechte auf Fehmarn fangen*

Danke für die Info. Werde morgen auch auf die Insel fahren. Im letzten Jahr war jeder Wurf ein Treffer mit schlanken Blinkern.


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hornhechte auf Fehmarn fangen*

Wenn´s vom Wind her passt ist Wallnau DER Strand !!!


----------



## Weserangler Barbe (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hornhechte auf Fehmarn fangen*

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Fahre am Wochenende auf Fehmarn und werde mal mein Glück herausfordern.
Wünsche allen gute Fänge.


----------



## mefofux (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hornhechte auf Fehmarn fangen*

Wo bleiben die Fangmeldungen?
Gruß und Petri!

Mefofux


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hornhechte auf Fehmarn fangen*

Das sieht nicht gut aus . Wollte am Samstag auch nen Trip nach Wallnau machen aber ne 4-5 aus Ost ist mir zu heftig . Musste neulich schon zwecks Wind abbrechen . Dann halt am 4.6. mit der Hoffnung auf Ententeich


----------



## marioschreiber (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hornhechte auf Fehmarn fangen*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Das sieht nicht gut aus . Wollte am Samstag auch nen Trip nach Wallnau machen aber ne 4-5 aus Ost ist mir zu heftig . Musste neulich schon zwecks Wind abbrechen . Dann halt am 4.6. mit der Hoffnung auf Ententeich



3 bis 4 ist vorhergesagt.
Und Ost ist doch dann für Wallnau optimal (ablandig) !


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hornhechte auf Fehmarn fangen*

Ist Wallnau denn bei Ostwind besser zu befischen als Westermarkelsdorf ? Dort kam der Wind so richtig fies von der Seite obwohl ich dachte ich hab den mehr im Rücken . |rolleyes


----------



## binde (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hornhechte auf Fehmarn fangen*

Ich war dort letzte Woche und habe Sonntag, Montag und Dienstag auf Hornis geangelt.

 Sonntag in Wallnau
 7 Stück (2 auf Blech und 5 auf Fetzen)

 Montag an der Fehmarnsundbrücke
 in 3h 17 auf Fetzen

 Dienstag Meeschendorf Ferienanlage
 in 1,5 h 18 Stück auf Blech

 Donnerstag 8 Stück als Beifang vom Boot.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hornhechte auf Fehmarn fangen*

Ich werde Samstag um fünf Uhr starten und mal sehen wohin es mich verschlägt . Vorhersagen von Wind ändern sich ja jeden Tag und ich werde mal versuchen ein paar an's Band zu bekommen :m


----------

